# Angle plate



## promaster60 (Nov 5, 2013)

I just bought one very similar to this at a auction sat for a whooping $ 45 it must wieght 150 lbs made buy Angle computer co in Ca. it tilts 2 ways and swivels  i have everything moving and stripping it down to paint 12" x 12" top plate  anybody have one


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 5, 2013)

Nice find. At 150 lbs. it's built to last. How high is it?

 "Billy G"


----------



## stevecmo (Nov 5, 2013)

'Ya gotta love tooling at scrap prices!!  Very nice score!


----------



## xalky (Nov 5, 2013)

That is a beautiful piece. Congrats on that find. I think I'm feeling a little twinge of envy. :thinking:


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 5, 2013)

That is INCREDIBLE.  How useful and well made looking!  $45???  Even needing a paint job, that is a STEAL!!!



Bernie


----------



## Ray C (Nov 5, 2013)

Arghhhh!


----------



## promaster60 (Nov 6, 2013)

Bill Gruby said:


> Nice find. At 150 lbs. it's built to last. How high is it?
> About 12" tall and all cleaned up ready to paint


----------



## GK1918 (Nov 6, 2013)

Ray C said:


> Arghhhh!



I second that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## george wilson (Nov 6, 2013)

That is certainly a beautifully made device. It has verniers for extra accurate tilting,apparently. Nicer than my Mauser tilting table.


----------

